# Storage organizer (using old filing cabinet)



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

I have found that old 4 drawer filing cabinets work great as shop storage especially for powered hand tools in their cases.The cases fit right in and sometimes you can get three tools in one drawer! My drills are all in one drawer 3/8" corded,3/8" battery and 1/2"hammer drill.I bought my filing cabinets($65) at a local used office furniture store and I am sure you probably have one in your town or city.Today I added one more cabinet and all my hand tools are in one place and labeled.In two 4 drawer cabinets I have…2 circular saws,2 routers,3 drill motors,1 grinder,1 detail sander,1 ROS sander,some clamps,66 piece router bit set,1 raised panel bit set,sand paper etc….....,So next time you looking for a relatively cheep storage unit think cabinets!









filing


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

I like it! I would never have thought to use old filing cabinets for this. I will now have to go looking for some.

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## JimF (May 20, 2009)

I have 3 file cabinets holding all kinds of tools. If you can find old file cabinets from early days of computing (think punch cards), the models with eight half-height drawers work great for small parts and boxes/jars of screws/nails/etc. That one is incrediby heavy when loaded because it will hold so much.


----------

